# hard to find a job *sigh*



## hazelannsanjose

I want to have a job..currently, i started working as a cleaner in a nursing home an "on call" basis. I want something thats my interest, but its really hard to find a job, so frustrating. I tried seek, careerone, indeed, etc. I had 6yr experience in a bank, I also finished my degree and took my masters in my country, but of course they dont recognized it here. I NEED A BIG BREAK..


----------



## davejochow

Sorry about that but hang in there. What area did you study in and which country are you from. Could you do a short recognised course in Australia.


----------



## hazelannsanjose

davejochow said:


> Sorry about that but hang in there. What area did you study in and which country are you from. Could you do a short recognised course in Australia.


Im from philippines. Finished both my bachelor of science in business administration major in management and my masteral in business administration. Had an experience in a bank for 6 years as loans processor and a senior marketing assistant, in lending, marketing, financing side. How will i do the recognised course here in australia? Thank you.


----------



## davejochow

A diploma in finance from Tafe. I think your english is fine, but having Australian experience is really important in Australia. 
1.you could volunteer for a financial organization to get experience. 
2. My husband came from Bangladesh, a country similar to yours and worked at a temp agency such as "randstad and "julia ross" doing admin work for different government organisations and after two years he got a permanent job. 
3. Save money and buy your own mortgage broking/ finance business. These are not that expensive , with great returns. You shouldn't have a problem getting finance from the bank if it is a franchise


----------



## Mish

Just keep on trying. The job market in Australia is tough at the moment - highest unemployment rate in 10/12 years! 

Have you had your degree assessed? It could just be there are a couple of subjects you need to do here to make it recognised in Australia.

Have you tried calling into banks to enquire about jobs? Some industries still allow you to do that but you don't know until you try. The worst that happens is that they tell you to apply online and you waste a day. 

It is not unusual for a job to get 500 applications per position. 

What is your location in Australia? Maybe someone who sees this might be able to help if you include your city. 

Also have you tried some recruitment agencies?


----------



## aussiesteve

hazelannsanjose said:


> I want to have a job..currently, i started working as a cleaner in a nursing home an "on call" basis. I want something thats my interest, but its really hard to find a job, so frustrating. I tried seek, careerone, indeed, etc. I had 6yr experience in a bank, I also finished my degree and took my masters in my country, but of course they dont recognized it here. I NEED A BIG BREAK..


Hi
Without sounding smart have you really considered a career in aged care. My wife is also from the Phillipines and has a Bsc Chemical Engineering but of course her degree was not recognized here.
She did a certificate 4 in aged care and has had regular employment for many years. My daughter is studying nursing and is working part time at the same aged care facility as my wife , she is only roster ed to work 20 hours a week but they call her constantly to work more shifts.
It is really a growing industry as the population ages, unlike the banking sector which is constantly contracting with more and more positions being sent off shore.
If you choose to work with a charitable institution you also get the benefit of a $17,000 TAX FREE fringe benefit, which when added to the $18,000 tax free threshold means that you can earn about $680 per week and pay NO tax!


----------



## Mish

aussiesteve said:


> Hi
> Without sounding smart have you really considered a career in aged care. My wife is also from the Phillipines and has a Bsc Chemical Engineering but of course her degree was not recognized here.
> She did a certificate 4 in aged care and has had regular employment for many years. My daughter is studying nursing and is working part time at the same aged care facility as my wife , she is only roster ed to work 20 hours a week but they call her constantly to work more shifts.
> It is really a growing industry as the population ages, unlike the banking sector which is constantly contracting with more and more positions being sent off shore.
> If you choose to work with a charitable institution you also get the benefit of a $17,000 TAX FREE fringe benefit, which when added to the $18,000 tax free threshold means that you can earn about $680 per week and pay NO tax!


Good point! I had forgotten about Aged Care. I am presuming the OP wouldn't need to do a Cert 3 first. What difference is the cert 3 and 4? I was thinking if money is an issue they might want to do the cert 3 first. I believe the cert 3 is around $2k or so.

For the OP if you are after a career then Aged Care is not for you. It is good if you want to work in the health industry or want something to do until you get PR and can study at domestic rates.

As been said the bank constantly are laying off workers. I also believe some banks their lenders are paid commission only. Something to think of.

You can also look at child care. That is in high demand too.

Out of curiosity Aussiesteve: does aged care pay well? Do they pay penalty rates? I hear of alot of people doing it so I am wondering what the attraction is?


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> Good point! I had forgotten about Aged Care. I am presuming the OP wouldn't need to do a Cert 3 first. What difference is the cert 3 and 4? I was thinking if money is an issue they might want to do the cert 3 first. I believe the cert 3 is around $2k or so.
> 
> For the OP if you are after a career then Aged Care is not for you. It is good if you want to work in the health industry or want something to do until you get PR and can study at domestic rates.
> 
> As been said the bank constantly are laying off workers. I also believe some banks their lenders are paid commission only. Something to think of.
> 
> You can also look at child care. That is in high demand too.
> 
> Out of curiosity Aussiesteve: does aged care pay well? Do they pay penalty rates? I hear of alot of people doing it so I am wondering what the attraction is?


Hi Mish
Plenty of people make a good living out of aged care, the casual rate is around $25 per hour, and yes there are penalty rates ,my daughter recently worked night shift on a public holiday and earned $480 for a single shift!! It is certainly far more reliable than hospitality.
I think the main attraction is the availability of work, i know a couple of middle aged guys with plenty of managerial experience who have gone into aged care full time because they cant get a job due to the financial downturn, it has been a big change for them, and I suppose at first they felt their pride was hurt, but unfortunately false pride doesn't put food on the table!!! likewise there are a lot of recent immigrants in aged care as they don't have any local work experience and it is one of the few jobs that doesn't require local experience.
As far as careers go, the day of a job for life have well and truly gone unless you are qualified in some exceptional field.


----------



## Mish

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Mish
> Plenty of people make a good living out of aged care, the casual rate is around $25 per hour, and yes there are penalty rates ,my daughter recently worked night shift on a public holiday and earned $480 for a single shift!! It is certainly far more reliable than hospitality.
> I think the main attraction is the availability of work, i know a couple of middle aged guys with plenty of managerial experience who have gone into aged care full time because they cant get a job due to the financial downturn, it has been a big change for them, and I suppose at first they felt their pride was hurt, but unfortunately false pride doesn't put food on the table!!! likewise there are a lot of recent immigrants in aged care as they don't have any local work experience and it is one of the few jobs that doesn't require local experience.
> As far as careers go, the day of a job for life have well and truly gone unless you are qualified in some exceptional field.


Interesting... I know someone who works in Aged Care and has for awhile and they get $18.50 or something like that but she is part time so that would explain why. But for me I prefer permanent with holiday pay than casual with no holiday pay even though the rate is higher.

My thoughts are if alot to Aged Care won't the market dry up soon?

I disagree with careers my dad was in the same job for over 30 years until he recently retired. Also at my work we have had a few people retire lately and all have been here 30 years. The people I work with in my area no-one has been here less than 5 years. Maybe it is a industry thing...

I think it all comes down to can the person (especially migrants) afford the cost of the course or not.


----------



## aussiesteve

Mish said:


> Interesting... I know someone who works in Aged Care and has for awhile and they get $18.50 or something like that but she is part time so that would explain why. But for me I prefer permanent with holiday pay than casual with no holiday pay even though the rate is higher.
> 
> My thoughts are if alot to Aged Care won't the market dry up soon?
> 
> I disagree with careers my dad was in the same job for over 30 years until he recently retired. Also at my work we have had a few people retire lately and all have been here 30 years. The people I work with in my area no-one has been here less than 5 years. Maybe it is a industry thing...
> 
> I think it all comes down to can the person (especially migrants) afford the cost of the course or not.


Hi Mish
I agree with you sick leave and holiday pay is worth the lesser hourly rate.
It's true what you say about your dads generation I belong to it! But now younger people now a very mobile.


----------



## davejochow

I dont think Hazelanne wants to work in aged care, I think she studied hard, just like Your wife Aussie Steve, and that she probably made alot of sacrifices, so she could become a professional and earn good money one day and feels that you can only go so high as a aged carer without being a nurse. I think it would be difficult for me to come from being at the top of the food chain in a country to doing a non qualified job in a new country and I think if there was anyway of doing chemical engineering or finance people will do it. I think being an aged carer is a noble career, and i have been a disability carer, but if you are studious and a high achiever and dont enjoy the work its good to see what your options are. If it was law I could understand, qualifications were worthless, as every country's law is different, but chemical engineer or finance. Surely they have to have the same principles internationally. It is really sad the government dont do more to utalise these talented people and dont create bridging programs to close the gap.


----------



## aussiesteve

davejochow said:


> I dont think Hazelanne wants to work in aged care, I think she studied hard, just like Your wife Aussie Steve, and that she probably made alot of sacrifices, so she could become a professional and earn good money one day and feels that you can only go so high as a aged carer without being a nurse. I think it would be difficult for me to come from being at the top of the food chain in a country to doing a non qualified job in a new country and I think if there was anyway of doing chemical engineering or finance people will do it. I think being an aged carer is a noble career, and i have been a disability carer, but if you are studious and a high achiever and dont enjoy the work its good to see what your options are. If it was law I could understand, qualifications were worthless, as every country's law is different, but chemical engineer or finance. Surely they have to have the same principles internationally. It is really sad the government dont do more to utalise these talented people and dont create bridging programs to close the gap.


Hi Davejochow
I understand that sometimes thing on the surface don't seen very fair, however what may seem unjust on further examination may prove reasonable.
One of the biggest hurdles is that some countries have 6 years primary education and only 4 years secondary education ( this is now being addressed by the Philippines with the government now brining in the international standard of 6 years primary plus 6 years secondary)
When my wife attended university here she was amazed at not only the standard required but the course content. She told me that she was surprised here the courses contained only subjects relevant to what was being studied. She told me that in the first year of Engineering in the Philippines they had subjects such as Philippine Heroes, Social Studies, Philosophy, Home Economics and even Physical Education!
Another problem is the lack of a uniform standard for educational institutions.
When my wife sponsored her nephew to migrate here, it transpired that his Engineering Degree only equated to a Diploma here, fortunately his wife had gone to one of the few Universities with international recognition and her degree was acceptable, giving them enough points to migrate.
Also the general level of teaching is questionable, of the last lot of nursing graduates in the Philippines less than 40% passed the Licensing board exam. Imagine the uproar here if 60% of the students failed! This is a common occurrence while few years ago all results for the Nurses board exam were declared invalid due to systemic cheating.
There are bridging courses here for various qualifications depending on experience and the subject being studied. 
As far as being on the top of the food chain pride doesn't put food on anyone's table and this country was built by the labours of those who gave up their old life to start a new one here.


----------



## hazelannsanjose

Thanks for all you comments and suggestions. Actually, I like my current job right now as a cleaner, its a noble job, i started earning and im happy because i can contribute now with all our expenses especially we have a mortgage, before i came here my husband got a house for us, i just got married last april, and we are both from philippines. I should be proud of my job but I know for myself that I can do more. I just want to have a chance. Maybe in time if i earned more, i can study here. I'll take one step at a time.


----------



## Mish

Where are you located?

There are a few free courses around that come under the cert 3 guarantee program that are free to 820 holders (different to the one that is free to pr or citizens). They may not be the best courses but it is a start


----------



## hazelannsanjose

Mish said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> There are a few free courses around that come under the cert 3 guarantee program that are free to 820 holders (different to the one that is free to pr or citizens). They may not be the best courses but it is a start


Really? Free courses?  i'm here at hebersham(part of blacktown), nsw. Thank you.


----------



## Australianonline

hazelannsanjose said:


> I want to have a job..currently, i started working as a cleaner in a nursing home an "on call" basis. I want something thats my interest, but its really hard to find a job, so frustrating. I tried seek, careerone, indeed, etc. I had 6yr experience in a bank, I also finished my degree and took my masters in my country, but of course they dont recognized it here. I NEED A BIG BREAK..


Have you tried the banks maybe a 12mth position? In your cover letter use your background as an advantage, being about to interrupt other languages in the multi cultural communities in Australia, especially with the ever growing oversea visitors this would be a benefit to their organization. If you would like more advice just email me Id be happy to help.


----------



## keano

can i check where to find the free courses for pple like us under bridging Visa for 820/801?


----------



## Cleverodra

Good afternoon all,

How can I received a certificate for Aged Care in the state of Victoria?
What's the difference between certificate 3 and 4?

Thank you


----------



## aussiesteve

Cleverodra said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> How can I received a certificate for Aged Care in the state of Victoria?
> What's the difference between certificate 3 and 4?
> 
> Thank you


You will need to complete the course here in Australia.
If you are not a PR the fees are very expensive and the qualifications are of no use to gain a PR.


----------



## Cleverodra

Great, thanks for the information.

I am in the process of obtaining my PR.

Where can I finf some information?

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve

Cleverodra said:


> Great, thanks for the information.
> 
> I am in the process of obtaining my PR.
> 
> Where can I finf some information?
> 
> Thanks


The courses are provided by both private and public education providers, it will depend on which state you plan to live in.
Costs were around $3500 for private providers not sure about public.
Google cert 4 in aged care in (state you are moving to )


----------



## Cleverodra

Thank you for the help.
I will look into it.

Thanks


----------

